# ( -)

## umka2014

:Frown: 
   2013   1 8.2   (),  3.0 (3.0.27.10) 
  31.12.12 .
  :
1.      (.)  50.1 76.5
2.     57.1 50.1
                        51 57.1
3.     60.1 51
  ....
     004     004 (  (  ).   004        ( ,  004       ).      1.     ??   ,     (
4.      .     62.01 90.01.2
5.   76.05 62.01-
                                 76.05 60.02 -  
  ,      ......
 2.   2013      76.05 (  )  76.06 (  ),       ,     2014   ((((
     ,    ????
 3 ()              ,                   (     ).     ,   ?
 ,

----------


## minibuch

1.   . -   
    - - .

2.   .       .

----------


## umka2014

sandra.spb@inbox.ru
.
 ,  (
    ....

----------


## umka2014

!

----------


## minibuch



----------


## umka2014

,)

----------


## liudmilka_d

.
     ?
 liudmilka_d () rambler.ru

----------


## SergeNikol

!

----------


## minibuch



----------


## TRIAN

> 


  ,   : klerk@triancom.ru

----------


## SistemaTurbiznesa

.  ..

----------


## Yaaaa

:Redface:

----------


## .

,   " "    !      . 

*minibuch*,        ?      ?

----------


## minibuch

*.*       . :Embarrassment: ..     ,   .    .

----------


## umka2014

*.*,    .. ,   )   .
#3    .

----------


## minibuch

?

----------


## lew1

*minibuch*,
,    - .
     .

----------


## .

*minibuch*,      .      ,     ,       . 
,       . 
*lew1*,   ?  ,     -  ?

----------


## sos14

, ?

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## sos14

> -     .


, , ,      ,        .

----------


## sos14

....   ...     ,   ?

----------


## lielana

> ?


 , ,    ...  -    ?    -      .

----------


## .

*lielana*,              ,      .   ,   -    ?  :Frown: 
 ,  ,    ,   .

----------

